# Remote Desktop Login problem



## williamlove (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Windows 2003 Server configured as a Domain Controller and the other basic functions (File Server, DNS Server, DHCP Server, etc.) that the installation wizard suggests as a baseline when you install the operating system. I installed every service pack, every update, and most of the new recommended tools (e.g. Group Policy Management snap in) that I found mentioned in the dialog boxes that came up during installation and on Microsoft’s web sites and so forth. 

I created an OU called “Engineering” and then created a user called “william.” I made the user william a member of Domain Users and Remote Desktop Users.

When I connect using Remote Desktop from an XP box, if I log in as Administrator I have no problem. But when I log in as william, I get the following message:

“To log on to this computer, you must be granted the Allow Log on Through Terminal Services right. By default, members of the Remote Desktop Users Group have this right. If you are not a member of the Remote Desktop Users Group or another group that has this right, or if the Remote Desktop Users Group does not have this right, you must be granted this right manually.”

I cannot understand why I get this message since I make user william a member of the Remote Desktop Users Group. Can you help me sort this out?


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

you have to change the security policy to allow the group "remote desktop users" to log onto terminal services.

Goto >administrator tools>domain security policy>user rights assignment>allow logon through terminal services>"add the group here"


----------



## williamlove (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you!


----------

